# Destination wedding ideas? caribbean preferred Anyone been to one?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Me and my fiancé are getting married nov of 2014 and we are really uneducated on the Caribbean. We really want a destination wedding in mexico (4.5 or 5 star only) and would like everyones price to be 1500 after tax for 7 days. We are looking for some help maybe people who have vacationed in mexico or even anyone who plans things like this for a living. Any information would really be appreciated because searching online is really daunting and its so hard to find real information.

Jason


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out Mayan Riviera.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

so far we are looking at mayan riviera at the ocean coral hotel resort 



gklaw said:


> Check out Mayan Riviera.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You're looking for 4-5 star @ around $1,500. week/person- all in..... tall order unless you find some real special deals.
But it can be done - check out, or have a travel agent check out, Iberostar Ensenachos - Cayo Santa Maria, Cuba.
Top of the line - new/modern all-inclusive, on the beach - excellent food & service - direct flites Canada/Cuba - can be had at certain times of the year for well under $1,500./person for a week.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My husband & I briefly owned a travel agency about 7 years ago. We had a lady that owned her own business planning destination weddings who worked out of our storefront a couple of days a week. She was really great at what she did. I can't remember her name, but I'm pretty sure that her business name was 'Honeymoon Consultants'. I googled that name & found this site Honeymoon Consultants Vancouver | Planning Your Honeymoon Holiday . It's a really good idea to have a travel agent book your trip, as opposed to booking online yourself because when you have more than 10 people travelling together you can get a group rate. The Caribbean side of Mexico is much prettier than the Pacific side because the water is more turquoise coloured, the Pacific side is usually cheaper though. Jamaica is really beautiful too, but I'm not sure if you'd be able to get a 5 star for $1500.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ive been t o the Dominican 4 times and loved it every time . punta cana was the best side for me


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd say Turks and Caicos... My brother worked at the club med there and loved it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been to the Mayan Rivera a few times. beautiful area


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

we go to the mayan Riviera twice a year for the last few years and seen a few beach front weddings...
we stay at the Grand sirenis most times but have also stayed at Dreams and the Barceló Maya as well all were great times and all under $1500 per person.
we usually go for spring break and in November.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea as i have never been in mexico but i do want to say CONGRATZ Jason!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been to the Grand Sirenis as well. pretty nice place and i recall a nice wedding setup aswell


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Check out Mayan Riviera.


i stayed there for my cousins wedding in 2010. it was amazing


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks to Pamela we are well on our way to creating the wedding we want!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I just came back from Haiti, Mexico, and Jamaica. I was on the Oasis of the Seas from Royal Carribeans so if you are interested in a cruise i definitely recommend that.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Thanks to Pamela we are well on our way to creating the wedding we want!


I'm glad I could help, it'll be nice for you guys to have somebody else do all of the organizing so that you can relax & enjoy your special day


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So where are you going?

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Tapatalk 2


----------

